# Belgian Hare



## Moro Ferret (Nov 28, 2010)

Hello. I currently have 8 rabbits. 5 of those are pet only and fixed, and live in a herd together.

I fell in love with Belgian Hares a little over a year ago. I have been thinking about it since then, and have decided that this spring I think I would like to add one to my pet herd. 

We have a good breeder here in VA -- her rabbits are healthy, beautiful, and very sweet. However on her website she states that she doesn't like selling as pets, due to the rare nature of the breed. Not to mention that when looking for an animal, for breeding or pet, it's good to look around and not just at one place before you purchase an animal.

I am struggling to find other breeders within 4 hours of my home. I know I had the same difficulty when I was looking for my tan, and found out through a show that there was a great breeder about 30 minutes away that didn't advertise. When looking online the closest I had found was about 5 hours.

So I am wondering, does anyone breed or know of a breeder who does Belgian Hares? I am in VA, and bi-yearly go South -- making my range states ones surrounding VA (NC, MD, even PA) and states along my southern route (NC, SC, GA, AL, MS, LA, maybe eastern TX) I am looking specifically for a buck, and he will end up being fixed. Thanks!


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (Nov 28, 2010)

go to ARBA.net look up their shows by state and see if one of the shows would be near you, or near one of the other states you would be at. Because a lot of times there are ways to contact breeders at the show. 

I constantly google the breed of rabbit I'm looking for, and on many breeders websites they have other breeder links listed.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Nov 28, 2010)

Try the Belgian Hare Club, they should be able to help you find a breeder. Also look at breeder clubs in the areas that you can go, many have links to other clubs and post local breeders. 

Some friends of mine recently got a Belgian and a Belgian/Tan cross. It took them about 3 years to find a breeder and the rabbits had to travel quite a ways to get to them.


----------



## Moro Ferret (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks for the replies, guys. 

The page on ARBA I usually refer to when looking for breeders is currently down. It lists breeders, what they breed, and contact info if I remember correctly.

As for the Belgian Hare Club, they don't list anyone close to me. Should I Email them and see if they have the info of someone not listed on the site, or would that be rude of me? Thanks!


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Nov 28, 2010)

I would e-mail them, they might know of someone or be able to help you. Just becasue a breeder is not a member of the club doesn't mean that they are not known to other breeders. 

Also consider that breeders do travel to shows and may be willing to bring a rabbit for you if you can attend that show. I know that there were a bunch of people selling and picking up rabbits from ARBA convention and there were some Hare breeders there. A bit of a shame that you just missed it as you may have been able to get one. 

Try googling it as well. You may have to go through a few pages and try some different key phrases, but you could find something.


----------



## pamnock (Nov 28, 2010)

There are breeders on http://www.rabbittalkinohio.net/ who have Hares - you might try posting on their board.


----------



## Moro Ferret (Nov 28, 2010)

*Korr_and_Sophie wrote: *


> I would e-mail them, they might know of someone or be able to help you. Just becasue a breeder is not a member of the club doesn't mean that they are not known to other breeders.
> 
> Also consider that breeders do travel to shows and may be willing to bring a rabbit for you if you can attend that show. I know that there were a bunch of people selling and picking up rabbits from ARBA convention and there were some Hare breeders there. A bit of a shame that you just missed it as you may have been able to get one.
> 
> Try googling it as well. You may have to go through a few pages and try some different key phrases, but you could find something.


Not really, as I am waiting till this spring either way. Maybe I will plan a trip to a big show and pick one up this spring, as you suggested.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Nov 28, 2010)

Good luck at finding one. I know at the ARBA Convention I only saw two out of the many thousands of bunnies they have. They are a gorgeous breed and much more fragile than tans since they are so much bigger (this doesnt mean the bones are more dense) See if she might have any cull rabbits or any that might have problems you think you could handle. I know I have some tans that i need to find forever homes for due to a recessive splay leg gene that managed to pop up.

Again good luck they are very rare to find and if you find one post up pictures. I know it isnt as breathtaking to see them in real life but even some pictures do them justice.
Please be careful if you have a doe you want to spay her these rabbits are so fragile and rare i would hate to hear the worst has happened.


----------



## Moro Ferret (Nov 29, 2010)

I want a buck.  He will be neutered, though.


----------



## The Haven Rabbitry (Nov 29, 2010)

There is a rabbit show on December 4th VERY close to Richmond. I am going to it actually. I'm sure there will be breeders there. I would try to attend. Here is the link with the address, etc... http://www.arba.net/Sanction Files/RICHMOND RBA12.pdf 

Hope this helps!


----------



## Moro Ferret (Nov 29, 2010)

Yes, I am planning on showing my tort dutch buck there.  I am so excited!

Usually there isn't much in the way of Belgians there. In fact...I never have seen many anywhere. Maybe I need to go to that convention in Lebanon, PA? That one breeder attends the Richmond show usually, but I don't know if anyone else who does hares shows up there.


----------



## The Haven Rabbitry (Nov 29, 2010)

I don't know if it's the same breeder, but there were some belgian hares at my club's show in Jefferson Co. WV. If I can find out who it is for you, I will definitely do it.


----------



## Moro Ferret (Nov 30, 2010)

OMGosh. I think I am about to have a seizure. The awesome breeder near me got back to me! And two bucks are available!

I think...I might die of some happy-induced organ failure. 

I am beyond excited right now~!


----------



## The Haven Rabbitry (Nov 30, 2010)

Congrats. Will they be coming to the Richmond show?


----------



## Moro Ferret (Nov 30, 2010)

I would think so.


----------



## DebsBuns (Nov 30, 2010)

Congrats!! Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## Moro Ferret (Dec 5, 2010)

Oh my gosh. I got him! ^_^ As of now his name is Nabil (an Arabic name, pronounced and sometimes spelled as Nabeel) 

He's really friendly, and lively. He loves my boxer dog Achilles, and seems to like me. I heard him "purr" a bit when I held him last night. He's also GORGEOUS. I mean he's so pretty.

He really hates my feet...he keeps headbutting and nipping them if I put them on the couch. It's silly.1


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (Dec 5, 2010)

Pictures must be uploaded ASAP!


----------



## Moro Ferret (Dec 5, 2010)

I will try, I fail at the picture thing. ^_^ I have ones I took when I only had Walter and Bilal that haven't been loaded -- I need to shape up with my pictures!

He's a bit molty. She said by 9 months he should be in his prime, and be gorgeous. I am SO excited.

Technically he is showable, but he is half black/tan Belgian, which makes him slightly bigger.

There was one other Belgian breeder at the show, but I thought his were not so pretty. Both that my local breeder brought were amazing looking. ^______^


----------

